# Casa en Playa Blanca - Distrito de asia



## luisjr20 (Oct 22, 2005)

Una Casa Que mire al Mar

Cuando se diseña una casa para la playa siempre se parte de la premisa que debe mirar al mar, no importa si esta en primera segunda tercera cuarta o quinta fila, existe una actitud mental que obliga a que la casa se oriente hacia el horizonte.

El criterio original para esta casa fue la creación de una caja blanca y perforarla en sus caras donde las superficies y tratamientos den la impresión de un objeto único.

La caja se abre frente a un gran jardín para formar un gran ojo cuadrado que mira hacia el mar y que forma el espacio social de la casa en el segundo piso.

El techo se aprovecho para crear una terraza con una piscina que permita tener un área de esparcimiento adicional al resto de la casa .

La casa se ha diseñado para albergar las distintas situaciones propias de una casa de veraneo, en el espacio que se tenia disponible, de esta manera la propuesta permite estar, dormir, mirar, bañarse, tomar sol, estar con amigos, estar solo, celebrar, leer, comer, cocinar, etc. permitiendo actividades sociales que funcionen en forma autónoma del resto de la casa. 

El proyecto parte del análisis de las condiciones establecidas por el reglamento de la asociación Playa Blanca que regula las condiciones que permiten las construcciones en este Club. El reglamento establece alturas usos y proporciones que definen una volumetria a partir de la cual uno puede desarrollar una propuesta.

El lote se ubica en una zona retirada del frente de playa lo que permite la construcción de dos pisos y el uso de la azotea.

El partido adoptado para la casa busco crear la mayor amplitud perceptual a partir de las limitaciones del lote y tratar de lograr vista en altura. Para esto se ubico toda la zona intima en el primer piso: estar, dormitorios y baños, que permitieron distribuir en el segundo nivel toda la zona social y la cocina. En el segundo nivel también se ubico el dormitorio principal para premiar de alguna forma a este espacio.

El reglamento obliga a la creación de una terraza de segundo piso, para lo cual se trabajo una gran mampara de vidrio escamotable, que permitía la integración de la sala y la terraza convirtiendo toda esta área en un espacio único integrado. 

En el tercer nivel se ubica una picina y una terraza que permite una vista al horizonte.

La volumetria se trabajo como una caja con perforaciones donde se ubicara una gran ventana que actua como un ojo que mira al mar.

Arq. José Orrego



Progettista capogruppo: Jose Orrego - Metropolis 
Collaboratori: Arq. Ivy Pun
Strutture: Ing.Carlos Uccelli


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

si me gustaaaa


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Pobre Asia la pituqueria esta haciendo construir una muralla de piedra a lo largo de la Panamericana Sur seguro para protegerse de una invasion de mas de 300 chozas que poco a poco ha ido creciendo en el kilometro 96 de la Panamericana Sur, en el kilometro setentaitantos hay otra nueva invasion de cientos de chozas AAHH "Lomas de Maran",no hay autoridad y alli se van a quedar lo peor de todo como alguna vez un Alcalde creo que era de Punta Negra dijo "esas cosas espantan la inversion".


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No me parece fea ni bonita, aunque sí un poco aburrido el diseño, eso sí , se ve mejor con los jardines


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MUY SIMPLE PARA MI GUSTO,FALTO MÁS DETALLES,NO ES MI ESTILO.
LA ARQUITECTURA ES MUY SIMÉTRICA Y RECTA.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

EFRACO said:


> Pobre Asia la pituqueria esta haciendo construir una muralla de piedra a lo largo de la Panamericana Sur seguro para protegerse de una invasion de mas de 300 chozas que poco a poco ha ido creciendo en el kilometro 96 de la Panamericana Sur, en el kilometro setentaitantos hay otra nueva invasion de cientos de chozas AAHH "Lomas de Maran",no hay autoridad y alli se van a quedar lo peor de todo como alguna vez un Alcalde creo que era de Punta Negra dijo "esas cosas espantan la inversion".


La mayoría de las playas de Asia han comprado los terrenos detrás de ellas hasta la carretaera y muchas los terrenos al otro lado de la carretera. Ahora ojalá que la invasión que por ahora es chica no crezca más, eso dependerá de que si la gente de Asia se pone las pilas o no.

Por otro lado la mayoría de esas chozas estan inhabitadas y muchas han sido expulsadas solo que la gente de Asia las mantiene ahí para evitar otra invasión, lo mismo sucede en La Quipa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi tampoco me llamó la atención, pero para mi gusto, playa blanca es de los mejores culbes de Asia.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Realmente no es justo,toda la gente que vivió por años en las playas de Asia (o por la zona) tuvo que ver como la pituqueria limeña se apropiaba de lugares que antes eran de todos.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Totalmente errado el comentario anterior, ud. no sabe que el distrito de Asia antes que se urbanizasen esas playas tenia unos ingresos pauperrimos y hoy es una plaza apetecible de candidatos con dudosas intenciones.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

JAJAJ interesante!! oi El arq. Orrego es justo el padre de un pata de mi prom!!  heheh el señor es bien conocido incluso el diseño el Molina Plaza y la remodelacion de PRofuturo 

HEHE y wneo cn respecto a la cas weno a mi me gusta ah aunk no muchisisisimo pero no esta mal eh


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Inyector said:


> Realmente no es justo,toda la gente que vivió por años en las playas de Asia (o por la zona) tuvo que ver como la pituqueria limeña se apropiaba de lugares que antes eran de todos.


hno: :bash: ablao.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey!, no me refiero a los ingresos que ahora puedan tener las autoridades locales (y además si tienen ingresos economicos porque el serenazgo de la zona no se abastece pues la delincuencia va en aumento, o porque algunas zonas aledañas no cuentan con agua ni desague); sino que injustamente la gente que antes iba a las playas (que eran de todos) ahora se dan la sorpresa que son playas privadas, entonces ¿el dinero pudo comprar el espacio que era de todos?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La única playa pública es la de Cayma si no me equivoco, justo en el km. 97.5, yo me he bañado allí


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien aunque me gustan las casas con ventanas más grandes


----------

